# Garmin GPSMAP 182c Issues



## Bluegill11 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hello all - I was wondering if someone could help me with an issue I'm experiencing with a 182c that I recently bought from an estate sale...

When I power it up I noticed a thick vertical line/bar running through the display which covers up numbers and words. When I opened up the unit, I noticed a couple solder bridges/shorts on one of the chips. 

To anyone who has prior knowledge with this model, are the bridges supposed to be there or could this be the problem I am experiencing with the display? (photos attached)

Any feedback is appreciated - thank you.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Hard to tell from the pic, but doesn't look like it belongs there.

I don't recall seeing intentional solder bridges like that surface mount chips on anything I've worked on!


----------



## Bluegill11 (Aug 27, 2016)

erie mako said:


> Hard to tell from the pic, but doesn't look like it belongs there.
> 
> I don't recall seeing intentional solder bridges like that surface mount chips on anything I've worked on!


Thank you, I couldn't get a close enough pic of it but that's what i was thinking too. I actually tried to wick it off but the solder wick I have is junk so I may get some better material and try again. 

I was just thinking that may be the display problem. I have to assume it was a manufacturing defect, as I can't see a bridge just form out of the blue unless the chip's legs got too hot somehow.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Had the same unit on previous boat, great unit but 20 years old now. I wouldn't spend much on repairs for electronics that old.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluegill11 (Aug 27, 2016)

Demeyes, yes I was just trying to clear up the screen issue to resell it but may just sell it as-is now.


----------

